# rear deck in a caddy



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

i posted it in the wrong section before, and i'm not exactly sure as to how to move it, so the administrator could probably delete it if the like, but i thought i would put it where it should be.....i appologize for the double post.

here are some photos:

































































































































i gotta mention, the plaque is temporarily mounted the way it is, because it needs to be welded differently to hold the plaque in a more verticle manner, but so far so good.
was fun, now onto the rest...........center console, and something for the rear entertainment area


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

YOU SHOULD MADE ONE FOR MY 81 BUICK REGAL, LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

i could if you were closer, not too sure if the shipping cost would be worth it though.


----------



## ricardo labrador (Sep 19, 2006)

thats tight, i was thinking about doin this wit some 6x9.looks good homie.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks, i am considering making another one with the 6x9's, just need to get a new router to cut the rings out, i had a cheap one and the motor burnt out on it.


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

GET ME A PRICE QUOTE PLUS SHIPPING FOR ONE HOMIE, JUST ONE HOLE IN EACH SIDE FOR 6X9 ITS HAS TO FIT A 1981 BUICK REGAL


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Looks GOOD.  :thumbsup: *




> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 24 2008, 05:32 PM~11171985
> *i posted it in the wrong section before, and i'm not exactly sure as to how to move it, so the administrator could probably delete it if the like, but i thought i would put it where it should be.....i appologize for the double post.
> 
> here are some photos:
> ...


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

looks good homie i like that


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Jul 24 2008, 07:52 PM~11172766
> *YOU SHOULD MADE ONE FOR MY 81 BUICK REGAL, LET ME KNOW IF YOU CAN
> *



i can figure out what it would take to make it, but i need some info from you homie.
is your regal the same as say an 86? i own an 86 regal, all stock with wires for my daily, i could do the mock up in that car.

let me know......i can give you a price based on the time i need and the materials i use.

again, i don't make this stuff to sell to people, but if you are seriously interested lets talk.


----------



## 92seville (Apr 15, 2005)

i see the plaque says 204 i guess yoru from winnipeg then? how much you change to make me something similar to that and also kick panels and a center consol pm me i got pics of a similar consol to what i had in mind. good work btw looks good


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 27 2008, 02:44 PM~11190867
> *i can figure out what it would take to make it, but i need some info from you homie.
> is your regal the same as say an 86? i own an 86 regal, all stock with wires for my daily, i could do the mock up in that car.
> 
> ...


IM PRETTY SURE THE 81 TRU 87 ARE THE SAME CAR HOMIE, I DONT HAVE 3TH BRAKE LIGHT, I NEED IT PREP I CAN PRIMER AND PAINT, I HAVE 2 PIOONERS 6X9 THE STOCK SPEAKERS ARE DIFFERENT SIZE BUT MY CAR HAS THE ADAPTERS TO HOOCK THE 6X9 UNDER THE REAR DECK, BUT......... GIME THE PRICE FIRST HOMIE AND I CAN SEE IF I CAN AFFORD FOR THA


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

looks good.
ill have to catch up with mark one weekend and check it out in person


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thats some nice work.


----------



## candygold73 (Dec 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 29 2008, 11:32 AM~11206330
> *thats some nice work.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

looks good homie


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

how much? i have an 80 coupe deville. dont want the light in it. just the speaker pods. no need to paint it either. i want to wrap it in the fabric to match my interior.


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Jul 31 2008, 09:53 PM~11230769
> *how much? i have an 80 coupe deville. dont want the light in it. just the speaker pods. no need to paint it either. i want to wrap it in the fabric to match my interior.
> *



i will send you a pm, i am still working on a quote for "lil eder"


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11171985
> *i posted it in the wrong section before, and i'm not exactly sure as to how to move it, so the administrator could probably delete it if the like, but i thought i would put it where it should be.....i appologize for the double post.
> 
> here are some photos:
> ...


that looks cool bro !!!!!!!!


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks for the props guys!

appreciate it, more work to come. :biggrin:


----------



## Li'l Eder (Jul 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 1 2008, 05:28 AM~11232119
> *i will send you a pm, i am still working on a quote for "lil eder"
> *


TANKS HOMIE STILL WAITING FOR A QUOTE


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Li'l Eder_@Aug 2 2008, 04:35 PM~11242978
> *TANKS HOMIE STILL WAITING FOR A QUOTE
> *



PM sent.


----------



## 1971_king (Aug 2, 2008)

looks fukkn sick bro


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks Awesome and sounds Awesome I am Glad it is in my car thanks for the work HOMMIE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 3 2008, 07:01 AM~11245823
> *Looks Awesome and sounds Awesome I am Glad it is in my car thanks for the work HOMMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



it does sound good! it is loud, all the speaker on a 4 channel amp...........rediculous!

this winter is gonna be a busy one with all the fab work!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

I can't wait til it's all done. Thanks for all the positive feedback


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

hey bro. dont forget about me. :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fahm Joiner_@Aug 4 2008, 03:42 PM~11257278
> *hey bro. dont forget about me.  :biggrin:
> *


don't worry i'm the kind of guy that never forgets.......i wanna be sure i'm charging properly, so i don't miss anything, and by the way..........i think wrapping it in black material would look great, and i can do that for you, that way it is complete, and you can just pull the seats and the small quarter panels in the rear where your interior lights are (simple clips), load it with speakers, hook them up re-install the seats and your done.

i will have everything together for you tomorrow, i will send you a pm.


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

sounds good bro


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

Mark said it looked sick but it was UNDERSTATEMENT  fuckin sweet homie cant wait to hear it!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Bro!!!
Check out my Bro's deck in the other post crazy shit Homies got MAD SKILLZ


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

kool


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

Looks good Homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

Can't wait til mine gets done :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

It's going to look sick Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11240458
> *thanks for the props guys!
> 
> appreciate it, more work to come. :biggrin:
> *


looks good homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Wouldn't have it any other way! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEE818 (Dec 28, 2005)

[
here are some photos:
































thats tight homie i need to learn how to get down like that


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Wondering what ever happened with mine


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

hit me with price bro sure would like thatt in my caddy


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

this was a new dodge ram i did, i pretty much did it all aside from shoot the color on it and clear it, but from start to primer.
install took me 4 days total.
















this was just a dash section i made for a customer that has a jaguar, he wanted the screen to sit flush within the dash, so i made my own dash bezel for it. not bad for a 3hr. install.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

nice work man i think i want to start fucking with fiberglass a little


----------



## lordofthefords (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Dec 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12363410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Dec 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12363410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks goob bro!!!!!!!!1  I never did get to see it painted turned out real nice Homie


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

thas some very nice work homie  looks clean as hell


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks guys, not perfect but my skillz are gettin better.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Dec 11 2008, 08:19 PM~12405308
> *thanks guys, not perfect but my skillz are gettin better.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjay (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bkjay_@Dec 21 2008, 05:55 PM~12492078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

couple newer pics to show..........

this is a project in the making

























this is the dash of an 86 regal i built a screen into


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 2 2009, 12:41 PM~13154184
> *couple newer pics to show..........
> 
> this is a project in the making
> ...


  Looking good


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Nice work, what kind of filler do you use?


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 02:48 PM~13167823
> *Nice work, what kind of filler do you use?
> *



short strand body filler, long strand for the big jobs, and regular body filler, plus metal glaze filler


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 3 2009, 10:38 PM~13172661
> *short strand body filler, long strand for the big jobs, and regular body filler, plus metal glaze filler
> *


What Brand?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## reggiemiller (Mar 3, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 4 2009, 06:09 AM~13175048
> *What Brand?
> *



i can't remember, but it's autobody grade.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

Nice work homie!! 
Interested in doing a rear deck for a cutty soon? :biggrin: Just a simple one with 2 6x9's and a mount for the plaque.


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

neat


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Jul 24 2008, 09:32 PM~11171985
> *i posted it in the wrong section before, and i'm not exactly sure as to how to move it, so the administrator could probably delete it if the like, but i thought i would put it where it should be.....i appologize for the double post.
> 
> here are some photos:
> ...


 :thumbsup: That shit looks tight homie...good job!!!!!


----------



## MR.BOUNDED (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bkjay_@Dec 21 2008, 08:55 PM~12492078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.BOUNDED_@Mar 14 2009, 08:47 AM~13278735
> *:thumbsup: That shit looks tight homie...good job!!!!!
> *


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

here is some more custom i just wrapped up


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 30 2009, 10:41 AM~13431836
> *here is some more custom i just wrapped up
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work Homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 2 2008, 08:28 AM~11240458
> *thanks for the props guys!
> 
> appreciate it, more work to come. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Nov 27 2008, 03:40 PM~12276043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love the carseat! :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 2 2009, 08:20 AM~13463657
> *Love the carseat!  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man  Wouldn't have it any other way Homie :biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

*Thanks for all your help Homie*  




















Thanks


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 30 2009, 10:41 AM~13431836
> *here is some more custom i just wrapped up
> 
> 
> ...


this is hot, no doubt about that. especially with some nice speakers :thumbsup:


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

All your work is looking good


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

thanks kindly for all the comments guys, that booty kit sure turned out nice, and once i get my garage re-done here, i'll have more space..........finally


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 2 2009, 02:44 PM~13465443
> *Thanks man  Wouldn't have it any other way Homie :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 7 2009, 10:15 AM~14702691
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Mar 2 2009, 02:41 PM~13154184
> *couple newer pics to show..........
> 
> this is a project in the making
> ...


dont see those regals with digital temp that often


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

How about another caddy rear deck.... 6/9's 1 each side.....1979 coupe..


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

rear deck in my 62 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 17 2009, 10:13 PM~14800413
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

could have a more 3D look......3/4 off deck level angled toward front of car


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks badass homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Aug 31 2009, 12:52 PM~14934804
> *could have a more 3D look......3/4 off deck level angled toward front of car
> *


that box look could of been more rounded, my .02


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 3 2009, 04:41 AM~14967480
> *that box look could of been more rounded, my .02
> *



it's not finished.......i still have a section that i need to finish glassing that covers that area around the plaque, under and around it to be more specific, i am lighting the plaque up with l.e.d lighting, it will be very subtle. but yes........your right it is to "square" but i had to make it rigid in order for the plaque to stay supported.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

maybe work in a 3rd brake light for someone........who didn't have plaque


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soul sam'ri_@Sep 7 2009, 08:39 AM~15002536
> *maybe work in a 3rd brake light for someone........who didn't have plaque
> *


That's funny......I did that for chuko204's rear deck. It's blue when the switch is on, green when the door is opened and red whn he hits the brakes.

I was thinking I might incorporate a brake light of some sort, I will see how my lighting ends up looking


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------

